# Report



## Surffishkids (Sep 7, 2016)

Kids fished CG area 9-5. Lots of bait in the surf everywhere. Caught several Bluefish, Whiting, Pompano, and a few Pinfish. Blues were around 15", Whiting up to 12", Pompano up to 7 or 8". Used rigs I tied with shrimp.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Good job. I love to see kids catching fish. I started tying my own rigs years ago and not counting the money I have saved it seems I get rigs better suited to the situation I am fishing and I get greater satisfaction when I can catch fish on a rig I made with bait I caught.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Mmayfield said:


> Good job. I love to see kids catching fish. I started tying my own rigs years ago and not counting the money I have saved it seems I get rigs better suited to the situation I am fishing and I get greater satisfaction when I can catch fish on a rig I made with bait I caught.


+1 on all of that


----------



## Surffishkids (Sep 7, 2016)

No time for dad to fish anymore. To busy keeping rods in the water. I love watching them better anyway.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

"I started tying my own rigs years ago and not counting the money I have saved it seems I get rigs better suited to the situation I am fishing and I get greater satisfaction when I can catch fish on a rig I made with bait I caught"

Right on. Same here. Do my own two droppers, single hook and Carolina rigs with fluorocarbon leader. Easy to tailor pound test leader and hook size to conditions and species targeted.


----------

